# An Aspiring Writer, Lost



## SidG (Mar 11, 2013)

Ok guys I'm lost, I want to become a Sitcom Writer, but i don't know what to do to get there. What should I major in ? Should I go to film school to learn more about Writing Stcoms?

I'm lost


----------



## JasonGW (May 20, 2013)

My suggestion is going to depend on where you are educationally. Since I don't know, I'll assume you're pre-college. I'm on the journey to become a writer for television myself (though I want to write drama), and here's what seems to be working so far (by which I mean, I'm making progress).

First, you have to write a lot. If you can write a funny short story or poem, that's the first step to being able to write a funny script.

Second, learn basic screenwriting. Many community colleges have screenwriting classes ranging from intro to advanced. Mine did, and the program was great, taught by a USC grad with an MFA in screenwriting. I learned a LOT.

Third, apply to schools that offer film programs, and try to transfer in. Definitely apply to more than one, because they tend to have very few spaces. I just got into UCLA after trying for two years, and even that was on appeal, but it *worked*, and this fall I'm going to the UCLA school of film.

But most of all, as they say: write, write, WRITE.


----------



## P. J. Scott (Jul 9, 2013)

I agree with everything the JasonGW posted. The most important thing however, next to writing, is to network a lot. Get a running job and talk to loads of people. You might not get close to a writer on set but you may establish contacts with someone who is. Go to writing events as well. As far as I'm aware, no one got anywhere sitting at home.


----------

